# Christopher Ward Watches



## BroDave (Sep 27, 2010)

Guys,

following some discussion/posts on here, I had a look at Christopher Ward watches. As a bit of a newbie, they look very nice and I think fit a different niche to Roy. Does anyone have any views as to quality and value...?

Apologies if this treads on toes or is a bit of a no-no on TWF.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2011)

Been done to death on here, do a search and you'll find several threads. I've had a CW and it was ok, nothing to write home about and I've had better watches for the same money and less!

The customer service is excellent though, I think the lady to speak to is called Werra.


----------



## BroDave (Sep 27, 2010)

avidfan said:


> Been done to death on here, do a search and you'll find several threads. I've had a CW and it was ok, nothing to write home about and I've had better watches for the same money and less!
> 
> The customer service is excellent though, I think the lady to speak to is called Werra.


Apologies. Better search found the reviews.

You seem to have gone off them...

My link


----------



## kc104 (May 1, 2009)

CW is all about value for money. I have a recently acquired rolex datejust, and when compared to a CW, well with a rolly, you just know its something special, while you will never look at your CW and think it is something special. But a nice CW might be 300 pounds to which you will have to add at least another zero to get a rolly.

CW auto's will have the eta 2824 (very good movement) sapphire crystal, water resistance and a 5 yr warranty. The Malvern goes down well, have one myself. They are nice, good watches. However, if you read their material, they would say, why pay thousands for a brietling when we are doing the cheapest good quality swiss watches. But CW can not compare to a good breitling, omega or rolex. I used to have 4 CW's - sold 2 and now just have 2. I don't think you will go wrong with them, could be that you might get a little bored with them.


----------



## SIB (Sep 9, 2007)

I recently picked up a limited edition Christopher Ward C2 (think there were 100 made for forum members?) from this very forum and I'm very impressed with it. Definately good bang for buck and I've spent a lot more on watches i've been dissapointed with


----------



## Cornish Dave (Mar 11, 2011)

I have two Christopher Ward watches a C8 and a C600 Yellow, the latter is no longer made with a yellow face. The quality of their watches is good, although they do have the odd quality control issue from time to time. They have a fantastic guarantee called the 60/60 which is return in 60 days for any reason, e.g don't like it and 60 months normal warranty. They are known for their superb customer service, Wera who deals with issues and complaints is actually Mrs Christopher Ward. If you look on the CW Forum you will see she gets rave reviews, there was even one topic with loads of posts just praising her. They have increased their prices by quite a bit over recent years and may not be quite as good value as they once were.

I would say if you really like one of their watches then go for it.

Dave


----------



## citizenhell (Jul 12, 2010)

No point in comparing them to Rolex as they are in a completely different price zone. If you think of a Christopher Ward as a low volume decent spec & quality swiss made timepiece competing on price with mass produced japanese or similar watches then they make a huge amount of sense.

Lovely range that's not limited to producing a single look of watch, so something for everyone including dress, aviators, divers, sports etc including some wonderful quartz & automatic movements. They also have a new range of womens watches coming out this autumn as well as some new mens stuff.

For the price I don't think they can be touched by anyone, but I can't comment on quality comparisons because I've never owned (or wanted to own) a Rolex.


----------



## Cornish Dave (Mar 11, 2011)

That's twice CW have been mentioned, trust you are well in Yorkshire!!


----------



## citizenhell (Jul 12, 2010)

Cornish Dave said:


> That's twice CW have been mentioned, trust you are well in Yorkshire!!


Well, we do have to try & convert a few on here!

Not bad Dave & yourself?


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2011)

BroDave said:


> avidfan said:
> 
> 
> > Been done to death on here, do a search and you'll find several threads. I've had a CW and it was ok, nothing to write home about and I've had better watches for the same money and less!
> ...


I was impressed at first, until I found that I could get a different watch for less than half the price of the C4 that looked very similar with the same movement in it.


----------



## BroDave (Sep 27, 2010)

avidfan said:


> BroDave said:
> 
> 
> > avidfan said:
> ...


Any clues? Would be good to know.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2011)

BroDave said:


> avidfan said:
> 
> 
> > BroDave said:
> ...


It was a Polaris chrono by the Rolls Royce of the watch world Eric Edelhausen


----------



## Redd (Mar 11, 2011)

kc104 said:


> CW is all about value for money.


I think they 'were' all about value for money but prices have been creeping steadilly upwards over the last year or two - lots of posts about this on the Christopher Ward Forum (particularly on their new 2011 forum LE). I think its fair to say that a lot of members (inc me) think the forum LE and others (e.g. C60 Trident GMT) are overpriced. A very subjective comment I know, as any watch is worth what people are willing to pay for it and CWL sell plenty. The Forum LE remains available to reserve for 'some' reason - price to spec maybe?

On the plus side CWL was my first foray into non high street watches and (through CWF) watch forums (lots of good knowledge and advice received). From CWF I discovered many other brands, other forums and ever more watch makers. And a few months on from CW I've settled on Steinhart, Boschett and Benarus as the watches I like most at my budget. I have come to my own conclusion that CWL are generally 'dressy' watches, for the more mature customer and not particularly masculine. Maybe a bit harsh and just a personal view. If I can ever afford one I'd love their C90 Becketts - as a dress watch.

Redd


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

My view is decent watches though with the price rises you can do as well elsewhere


----------



## bobbymonks (Jan 13, 2009)

Not again!


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 12, 2011)

Hi Redd, Cornish Dave and Tyke

Just like old times.

I have 3 CWs. the FLE 2009, a Mark II Aviator and my beloved C80 Sector. They're all great value watches.

The main problem with CW can be quality issues but there's never a problem getting it sorted through their fantastic Customer Service.

No chance of you popping back Tyke?

scooterboy


----------



## citizenhell (Jul 12, 2010)

scooterboy said:


> Hi Redd, Cornish Dave and Tyke
> 
> Just like old times.
> 
> ...


Hi scooter,

I popped back on the CWF last week for 1 post just to finish off the thread about my wifes W7SRR but other than that probably not. Although I see lots of watches on here that I can't afford they don't bother me because I don't want them. Not being able to afford the CW watches I do want gets to me a bit but worse is having wealthy condescending t**ts on there talking down to you because they don't even have to think about the price before shelling out sticks in my throat somewhat. Not everyone can just buy as & when they want. I don't begrudge them the watches but they really shouldn't rub other peoples noses in it who haven't got the same amount to throw at watches.

The CWF also seemed to become a very unfriendly place when I decided to leave with a lot of the established contributors ganging up on individuals & launching fanboy attacks on people who didn't toe the CW party line. Hardly conducive to free speech, honest opinions & a general light hearted chatty forum which was a real shame. Just my opinion though.

Rant over - good to hear from you & hope everything is going okay with you :thumbsup:


----------



## YouCantHaveTooManyWatches (Nov 28, 2010)

I've been unlucky with CWL watches.

First one didn't keep great time and the second was faulty in two ways and they took what seemed like an age to sort it out.

There's too many great watches out there to waste more time on them from my perspective, but I'm sure that hundreds of people will be luckier than I was and enjoy their watches very much - there certainly are some fab designs.


----------



## Redd (Mar 11, 2011)

citizenhell said:


> established contributors ganging up on individuals & launching fanboy attacks on people who didn't toe the CW party line. Hardly conducive to free speech, honest opinions & a general light hearted chatty forum which was a real shame. Just my opinion though.


I just had my first experience of this today. It was only a matter of time tbh. A bit of a storm in a teacup thats already long blown over.

As much as I like several CWL watches, I cannot look beyond price/spec/quality which means my expanding collection does not include anymore CWL's - at least until a used bargain pops up some time. And I regret not picking up a Sector at Â£175.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

citizenhell said:


> scooterboy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Redd, Cornish Dave and Tyke
> ...


Unfortunately there are a lot of forums on the net like that and it's not just limited to the watch world, even this place can descend into a flame war at times but we do try and nip it in the bud if we can (unless it's some random spammer who deserves it)


----------



## BroDave (Sep 27, 2010)

pg tips said:


> Unfortunately there are a lot of forums on the net like that and it's not just limited to the watch world, even this place can descend into a flame war at times but we do try and nip it in the bud if we can (unless it's some random spammer who deserves it)


You should try sailing Forums, Sail versus Motor, Classics versus Modern...I suppose it is a mirror of a Watch Forum... 

P.S. Thanks for all the feedback guys. Lots of nice mid-price stuff out there.


----------



## citizenhell (Jul 12, 2010)

BroDave said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > Unfortunately there are a lot of forums on the net like that and it's not just limited to the watch world, even this place can descend into a flame war at times but we do try and nip it in the bud if we can (unless it's some random spammer who deserves it)
> ...


The problem now on CWF is that all members used to be equal but now the administrators are setting up secret groups to decide certain things, issues are going on in the background and you don't know who is doing what until it gets announced & then everyone is supposed to cheers & rejoice at what they've done. So now all are equal but some are more equal than others.


----------

